# Emerald or Pink Flux GU30s for my black/pink park pickle?



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Teal would be sick.


----------



## supremej (Feb 14, 2010)

pink
this is just to easy to decide


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Black TT30s


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

the pink ones are sweet!


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

i went with teal. thanks everyone for your input!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

crsv619 said:


> i went with teal. thanks everyone for your input!


Nice choice. Pink would just look like you tried too hard to buy perfectly matching bindings. The contrast looks good.


----------

